# Lawyer's Jobs - Dubai



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have been actively looking for a job in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi/ Qatar.

Background - Indian qualified lawyer + LL.M. from Singapore; In house experience of around 2 years in India + extended internship(s) in law firms in Singapore. Working in house in India right now, with a mix of arbitration, contracts and advisory.

Have been looking for the past one year through recruitment portals (law specific/ general - for all professions/ region specific/ covering other regions also), but haven't had any luck.

Would be very grateful for suggestions please!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

We might have a need for an additional lawyer in the next few months. Will PM you when the opportunity comes up. We do corp/comml and arbitration.


----------



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

holaconquistadora said:


> We might have a need for an additional lawyer in the next few months. Will PM you when the opportunity comes up. We do corp/comml and arbitration.


Thanks  Appreciate your kind response.

Look forward to hearing from you! Do let me know if you want a copy of my CV in the meantime.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

holaconquistadora said:


> We might have a need for an additional lawyer in the next few months. Will PM you when the opportunity comes up. We do corp/comml and arbitration.


Wow. This looks good? My little sister has been raring to come to work here. Do you have the need for someone with a few years experience in construction arbitration? she's an excellent lawyer and has represented Malaysia in the Jessups Moots, ranking in the top 50. Do you have any other ideas/tips with regards to finding a job in the legal industry here?


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Are you working with a recruiter or employment advisor? If not, Reach out to any and all of your contacts here and your professional organizations. If you need career assistance and expat advice for your assignment feel free to inbox me for my details.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Raconteur said:


> Wow. This looks good? My little sister has been raring to come to work here. Do you have the need for someone with a few years experience in construction arbitration? she's an excellent lawyer and has represented Malaysia in the Jessups Moots, ranking in the top 50. Do you have any other ideas/tips with regards to finding a job in the legal industry here?


I can't say I know the legal market here very well, because I just stumbled upon one job opening, applied, got accepted, and flew here a month ago. To be honest, though, as a former mooter myself, I made more back home than I'm making here, and considering all the expenses, I'm really losing money by being here. (At least for us that have mooting success, the job market in our home jurisdiction is waaaay better than for an average lawyer). That said, however, if your sister wants to gain international experience (for LLM application purposes, maybe?), this place might be good for her. She can consider this a paid internship if the pay doesn't meet her expectations (at least that's how I try to see it). But she might find a better job offer if she doesn't grab the first one that comes along. Or, she can take the first opening and just use it as a stepping stone for a better opportunity here or elsewhere.


----------



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

MElady said:


> Are you working with a recruiter or employment advisor? If not, Reach out to any and all of your contacts here and your professional organizations. If you need career assistance and expat advice for your assignment feel free to inbox me for my details.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks MElady!!!

Have sent a PM to you writing a little in detail 

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## LLM2013 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Hopeful!

I am an Indian who just completed his LLM from a top 10 us law school. Have experience in corporate and banking finance(1-2 years). Was looking for possible openings in Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Quatar. Would be great if you could give some pointers. Also would be great if some one else could give some input. I can forward resume/cv if required. Am a new member here. Look forward to your reply! Thanks!


----------



## Lola12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, after the search I have done myself, I believe it is not quite easy to have a legal role in Dubai either as an in-house lawyer or in private practice, though one may have good qualifications/experience/strong academics.

It is a matter of PR and social network one must possess during his search for a good opportunity.

As for recruitment agencies, 
Well most of them are not that serious in helping candidates and apply certain discrimination criteria as of race and so on.

Just focus on your PR and you'll find your way through hopefully,
Gd Luck!




I have been actively looking for a job in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi/ Qatar.

Background - Indian qualified lawyer + LL.M. from Singapore; In house experience of around 2 years in India + extended internship(s) in law firms in Singapore. Working in house in India right now, with a mix of arbitration, contracts and advisory.

Have been looking for the past one year through recruitment portals (law specific/ general - for all professions/ region specific/ covering other regions also), but haven't had any luck.

Would be very grateful for suggestions please! [/QUOTE]


----------

